# Home visit needed in Woodstock, Ga



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Helping Shepherds of Every Color is in need of a home visit in Woodstock, GA, zip 30188
Please email me at [email protected] if you can help, I haven't been checking this board a lot lately, too much other stuff going on.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

I'll email you.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

He adopted from someone/somewhere else but thanks. I'll keep you in mind for the next one. How's that for thinking positive?


----------

